# How to "pull" out the grain and knots in your wood projects



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

I thought this might be something some of you might want to try out on your wood projects.... wooden : signs, coffins, tombstones, fencing, treasure chest, planking, wine barrel, old crates, ect. This wire wheel method will "pull" or "raise" the wood grain and knots from your wood projects and give them a nice aged and weathered look. Start off with a wire wheel ( Home Depot) and an electric (You'll have more power with an electric drill) or cordless drill. Cordless drills work, but the battery's tend to wear down pretty fast. The example I'm using is an old fence board I had lying around, but you can use just about any type of wood ( not sure if plywood will work ? ) Lay your board on a flat surface and clamp the wood down so it doesn't move around while working. The deeper you go, the more grain and knots will show. Run the wire wheel up and down the wood with the grain. Try not to go side to side, because this will cause cross - hatching on the grain. (irregularities in the opposite direction of the grain) It's really quite simple, drill, wire wheel,back and forth with the grain, gloves, eye protection, clamps. You can use any aging or dry brush method you like. My examples are not the way I would normally paint or age something, just what I had lying around. Here are some pics. If I haven't explained myself enough, feel free to ask questions.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Good job! Before painting the gray burnishing from the wire wheel looks exactly like the treated and naturally weathered boards from the old fence I've been using.


----------



## bruiser1904 (Apr 10, 2010)

Mix Vinegar,water and a little steel wool together and brush it pnto that wood and you'll have some really old looking wood....

You just answered a question ive had about getting wood to look like that. I thought I was going to hav to go steal the old hand rails off the seal beach pier to get wood that looked that good...now I dont have too...lol

Good tutorial Bobzilla!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks...post some pics when you're done with your project 




bruiser1904 said:


> Mix Vinegar,water and a little steel wool together and brush it pnto that wood and you'll have some really old looking wood....
> 
> You just answered a question ive had about getting wood to look like that. I thought I was going to hav to go steal the old hand rails off the seal beach pier to get wood that looked that good...now I dont have too...lol
> 
> Good tutorial Bobzilla!


----------



## bruiser1904 (Apr 10, 2010)

Will do...Im just gonna do a simple ol toe pincher...

plus i can use this one a manger(I think thats how you spell it) sceen my wife wants me to do for Christmas.


----------



## Joe2x4 (Aug 25, 2010)

i love the idea bob, now if only i had a project i could use it on... i may have to come up with something just to try... thanks!


----------

